# 20 long reef 6 months in.



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

With a little help from a couple B.C aquaria members and a bit of patience my reef tank is running solid.

25 Pound of prime live rock nice light stuff helps with the filtration as I don't run a protein skimmer,ya ya I know what your thinking but it really is not necessary on such a small tank.Running a K2 and a Aqua clear 200 HOB and change the filter floss once a week it does a great job to scrub the water,and clear excess debris. Live rock is from older tanks and have tube worms mushrooms and a hitchhiker mini star fish. Recently added a couple crabs to clean up,and a nice Rose bubble tip Anemone nice 6" across with juvie Clown just under 2" they have been hosting ever since the first night Clown is picky as I have an excess amount of bugs for him to munch but still eats once a day.Lights are two 24 watt t5 Ho Antinac and white 15,000 k I believe.Tank temp 78 salinity 2.4-2.6 I add about four cups of water a day from evaporation. Traded my old tank and fresh water stuff to cover the costs total cash spent maybe 250$ : ) Salt water rocks.:bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful and very healthy looking. Good job.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! Looks good!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

coming along nicely! 

future plans ?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Looking real good.


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks my camera kinda sucks maybe get some better shots up soon.Future for this tank,if everything goes well,I would like to add more Anemones GBT RBT.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

get some flower anemones (mini maxis) the are low cost and can add a splash of color


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> get some flower anemones (mini maxis) the are low cost and can add a splash of color


Rock flower anemones and Mini Maxis are 2 different types of anemones.


----------

